# Pump - Avent vs. Medela



## milopup (Oct 24, 2006)

I hope to be a breastfeeding SAHM but will be pumping occasionally so DH can help with some feedings. I am thinking since I will not pump more than a few times a week, I can use a manual pump.

For those who have experience with the pumps, do you prefer the Avent Isis or the Medela Harmony??


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I haven't tried any other brand, but I love my Avent Isis. It's awesome. And cheap, too!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I hated the Isis and could never get much of anything out with it. I gave up pumping bottles for DH to feed the baby.


----------



## madmacksmommy (May 25, 2006)

I have had good luck with the Avent Isis.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I really can't get much with the Isis at one time, so I'd have to pump at least 3X for even 1 bottle. I like electric much better.







Which isn't really the answer you were looking for, sorry.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know about those two, but don't buy the cheapo model by safety first. I hated it.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I have both and don't like either. When I can get the Avent to work, I like it better, but half the time it just does nothing. It seems like I have trouble getting enough of my boob shoved into it, but I'll keep shoving and shoving and shoving, and still ... nothing. It's like it isn't able to get suction. I find the Medela pump to be painful most of the time. In both, it's really difficult for me to get my nipple centered, but I think that would happen with any pump. I'm a SAHM and basically gave up on the idea of pumping because it was such a hassle ... dd doesn't nurse that often anymore anyway. I did try to do it a while back when I had a laceration on my nipple (sharp teeth!!), but it ended up being less painful to have dd nurse in strange positions (to keep her bottom teeth off the cut) than to try to get one of those stupid pumps to work.

FWIW, my friend had tremendous success hand expressing, and actually this works well for me but only AFTER I've had a letdown. And my letdowns take forever, even with my dd nursing, so ...

Anyway, I think each person has a unique shape, and may have an easy letdown or not, so it's hard to tell in advance.

Also, I did find it easier to pump in the early days when my milk supply was really high. After a couple of months, the hormones in your body shift and your milk supply becomes regulated by supply and demand instead of the high levels of prolactin in your system (I was really shocked when my boobs started feeling "empty" ... didn't realize that was normal, lol). So if I have another baby, I will probably pump more in the beginning and make sure I store it well so it will last as long as possible.


----------

